# Used lifepo4 value



## nimblemotors (Oct 1, 2010)

worn out / damaged batteries are worth very little, particularly for a mobile app where weight matters. Anything sells if cheap enough. Sounds like you got them free, which tells you something. Anything you get is a profit right?



Pbk said:


> Guys I'm thinking of selling off some lifepo4 pouch cells to fund buying a Faraday bike. Any idea the value of used cells.
> These are off a boat, not mine it was set up with these and owner switched back to lead.
> There were many bad sets he had them in 200amp hr 6 volt clusters made by powerbear USA. 17 of these 6 volt 200amp hr clusters are good holding voltage over a month since I charged them and 7 clusters would not hold a charge and were dead when removed. Some individual cells from the 7 are good but its so slow charging and testing each pouch. I'm not ready for batteries as I don't have a car done so I'm thinking I should sell these. It seems the ones closest to the engine may be bad. Not sure if that was heat or charge sysetem related as I didn't get to look at the boat much.
> A buddy who was setting up the boat for the owner needed help getting it ready for that weekend so I just picked up the 24 new batteries and lugged them down into the lower deck. Picked the lifepo4s up off the dock and took them with me.
> Actual pouches are Ronda F23-10150225 looks like at least 340 are good maybe more.


----------



## Duncan (Dec 8, 2008)

Hi pbk

I think your cells are worth a bit 
Maybe half as much as the equivalent in CALB cells,

So each 6v 200Ah module could be worth ~ $200???

Probably no good to somebody who wants a "guaranteed" product - but useful to somebody who is willing to do some buggering about


----------



## Pbk (Jun 3, 2012)

I did get them free!!!is that ok?? Well Sort of free 14 hr day lots in a hot bilge muscling battery's around and hooking it all up plus changing out some hoses and replacing the water pressure acumulator and all the filters etc. i did all that free to help my friend.but I would say a guy with a 1.2 million dollar boat with a 80000 dollar a year full time mechanic(my friend)and a skipper could care less about the batteries.I'm sure all he cared about was if his boat was going to be on the water this weekend. It is.
I wouldn't say the ones that are charged are worn out or bad until they have been tested, they have not they are just sitting charged and holding fine.
I do think that I'm in a great position to let them go for a excellent price if that's $200 a set I know I can try and put some time and energy into load testing and cycling them. But at much less I may horse trade to a friend for a izip electric bike. I would rather sell and get the faraday bike it's sooo nice looking I really want it.
Thanks and if anyone in Los Angeles wants to charge and test them that's fine with me.


----------



## onegreenev (May 18, 2012)

Thats a mighty fine looking bike.


----------



## Duncan (Dec 8, 2008)

onegreenev said:


> Thats a mighty fine looking bike.


We definitely DO NOT have the same taste!

If I was buying a new electric bike it would have to have dual suspension,

After years (decades) of riding rigid bikes I got a cheap dual suspension bike 15 years ago
I would never go back


----------



## Pbk (Jun 3, 2012)

Duncan 
l live 2 miles from the beach so cruising along the bike paths is what we do. Pogoing up and down on the MTN bike I have is not as comfy. Plus that basket is going to be perfect for a set of fins and a wetsuit and maybe stopping to grab a 6 pack on the way home. If it wasn't a 40 min drive to the nice MTN bike trails I probably would still do it. This is all about flatting out the 2 hills between me and the beach. Plus I just love how clean it its. I just need to pick green or white.


----------



## Pbk (Jun 3, 2012)

Duncan 
l live 2 miles from the beach so cruising along the bike paths is what we do. Pogoing up and down on the MTN bike I have is not as comfy. Plus that basket is going to be perfect for a set of fins and a wetsuit and maybe stopping to grab a 6 pack on the way home. If it wasn't a 40 min drive to the nice MTN bike trails I probably would still do it. This is all about flatting out the 2 hills between me and the beach. Plus I just love how clean it its. I just need to pick green or white.


----------



## onegreenev (May 18, 2012)

Duncan said:


> We definitely DO NOT have the same taste!
> 
> If I was buying a new electric bike it would have to have dual suspension,
> 
> ...


Ive done both. I still like the rigid frame bikes with the spring seats. For the most part bikes are ridden on nice flat roads with some bumps along the way. If I were to go fully off road and off road racing my bicycle then maybe I'd go with shocks but I found that they are not what I like. When I do go off road I go slow and steady. I also go out on the river cobbles and ride my bike without putting my feet down. They are hard to ride on without them kicking out from under you and the rigid frame works perfect for that kind of riding. I don't do jumps where you DO need shocks. 

Cruisers or your normal street or trail riding the rigid frame is perfect with the nice spring seats. That takes up the shock to the tush quite well. 

Yes, its personal preference but one that knows both shocked and rigid frame riding.


----------



## onegreenev (May 18, 2012)

I like the one with the rack best.


----------



## Pbk (Jun 3, 2012)

Yep that's the set up I looking at. My average trip distance traveled from home is 4 miles and my average speed over the month is 17 mph. So this bike can almost replace the car. Costco and Home Depot will still be car rides.


----------



## Pbk (Jun 3, 2012)

Just got a electric cost analyzer from Home Depot 
Ran 2 battery's up to 14.77 volts on car charger a7.4 b 7.38 then hooked them up to my converter it ran for about 11-maybe 13 hrs and put 1.16 kwh through a 150 watt bulb before the alarm went off on the converter and it quit.batt A at 5volts B at 6.6 
Does that seem about right for a unbalanced pack on a car charger.
I'm getting a bit confused trying to figure out what they should store and if all the pouches are charging together evenly. I read that you have to charge each one alone first that's 40 pouches just to do this test the right way???? Can that be right the pooches don't all hold the same voltage when charging on the same charger. Grrr if that's the case it would take me forever to test this all.


----------



## Duncan (Dec 8, 2008)

Pbk said:


> Just got a electric cost analyzer from Home Depot
> Ran 2 battery's up to 14.77 volts on car charger a7.4 b 7.38 then hooked them up to my converter it ran for about 11-maybe 13 hrs and put 1.16 kwh through a 150 watt bulb before the alarm went off on the converter and it quit.batt A at 5volts B at 6.6
> Does that seem about right for a unbalanced pack on a car charger.
> I'm getting a bit confused trying to figure out what they should store and if all the pouches are charging together evenly. I read that you have to charge each one alone first that's 40 pouches just to do this test the right way???? Can that be right the pooches don't all hold the same voltage when charging on the same charger. Grrr if that's the case it would take me forever to test this all.


Yep - it will take months!
Neat idea on the electric cost analyser 
I bought a Cell Pro 6
http://www.usastore.revolectrix.com/Products_2/Cellpro-PowerLab-6-EC5-version_2

Still takes ages


----------



## Pbk (Jun 3, 2012)

Yep I got the cell pro as well problem is the packs are built up already and configured to 6v and have 10 cells for each.
Max was 9 to charge with the cell pro so even if I took the tops off then took the bar out between the group I still can't charge one set at a Time.
I would need to break each set down grrrr way to much time I've had them a month and just barley squeezed this much in.


----------

